# This made my day today



## usmcbando (Jul 26, 2011)

I was out running with my soldiers today, and Gunnery Sergeant usually does the cadences. And he's prone to making things up as he goes. So here's the cadences we ran to today:

"Drill Instructor, my friend, can't ya see? (echo) I'm an unmotivated son of a bi----! (echo) CO CO, don't you know? This running don't do sh--- for me. (echo) Louie Louie, how are ya today? (echo) Why dontchya motivate me? (echo) Yeah yeah...hey hey! (echo) Marchin marchin left and right. (echo) C'mon Louie Louie, motivate me! (echo) I'm ready to run 5 miles! (echo) And thats only the warm-up! (echo) All ya gotta do is say the word, Louie Louie! (echo) C'mon Louie Louie make me sweat! (echo) Gunny why dontchya tell the Lieutenant I'm ready to go? (echo) A oh Marine Corps! (echo)"

"There's a reason they call us Devil Dogs! (echo) Cause when ya mess with the United States, (echo) The gates of Hell are gonna open on you! (echo) And when they do, we'll be the first ones through, (echo) United States Marine Corps comin' for you! (echo) And when we land our boots on your shores, (echo) Dontchya go cryin' to your momma, (echo) Cause we've got your first class tickets to Hell! (echo) Marine Corps motto is 'Do or Die', (echo) And I hate to say butchya know its true (echo) We're gonna do and you're gonna die. (echo) Ya sorry sonsabitches here we come! (echo) United States Marine Corps! (echo) My Corps! (echo) Your Corps! (echo) A oh a oh here we go! (echo)"

"I know of an Island (echo) That goes by the name of Paris Island (echo) The day I graduated high school (echo) they shipped me of to Paris Island. (echo) There I met a Gunny named 'sir' (echo) He promised to make me a man. (echo) This DI taught me a lesson, (echo) That my rifle is for work and my gun is for play. (echo) A oh a oh Marine Corps (echo) When I graduated Paris Island (echo) They shipped me off to a faraway land. (echo) In this land I met a Captain (echo) He told me he'd get me home alive. (echo) When I got back home, I went to DI school. (echo) At DI school I met a Major who asked me a question (echo) He said why do you wanna become a DI? (echo) And I told him I just wanna wear that smokey bear! (echo) When I graduated DI School, (echo) They shipped me right back to Paris Island (echo) There I meant a grunt named 'maggot' (echo) I asked him why he joined the Corps (echo) And he said was gonna be a Drill Instructor. (echo) A oh a oh Marine Corps (echo) It all comes back to that Smokey Bear! (echo) A oh a oh Marine Corps (echo) I just wanna wear that smokey bear! (echo)" drill;


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jul 26, 2011)

Played golf today and one of mates ball went into the pond so I fished it out plus a few other, one of them have Smokey Bear stamped on it. Thought nothing of it untill I read your comments tonight


----------



## usmcbando (Jul 26, 2011)

John A Silkstone said:


> Played golf today and one of mates ball went into the pond so I fished it out plus a few other, one of them have Smokey Bear stamped on it. Thought nothing of it untill I read your comments tonight



Got home today, hadn't even changed out of my uniform yet.  Had just put my smokey on the counter when I hear this terrible yelling from outside.  I look out the window and this guy and his wife girlfriend sister whatever are a goin' at it.  I put my hat back on, grabbed my .22 out of the cabinet, and walked out side and told him to take his hands offa her, that my aim was straighter than he could pi---.


----------

